# Yuri RDA by Desire



## 3avape (19/5/16)

The Yuri RDA is released by Desire,what makes it unique is the bevel bottom air intake system,which ensures the bottom flavor and solve the problems of the conventional oil.
Yuri RDA comes in a very simple and small design but offers amazing flavor and vaping experience.

*Features:*
1.Unique inverted bevel bottom air intake system
2.Spill from the bottom
3.Large capacity
4.Come with four-hole double column electrodes Deck
5.Both small and large drip tip included.

*Contents:*
1*Yuri RDA
1*hexagonal screwdriver
14*hexagonal screws
1*small drip tip
2*bottom silicone ring
1*top silicone ring
2* silicone ring for small drip tip


----------

